# on eres?/ on estaves?



## merquiades

On eres aquell dia fa vint ans?
On estaves aquell dia fa vint ans?

Hola.  Encara tinc problemes per a distingir "ser" i "estar" quan es tracta de llocs i temps.  En buscar per internet he trobat ambdós verbs.  Podrieu explicar-me els matissos si n'hi ha?  Gràcies.


----------



## ampurdan

S'hauria de dir "on eres". Per referir-se a la ubicació, s'ha de fer servir el verb "ser".


----------



## merquiades

Gràcies, Ampurdan. Em faré servir "ser".
Jo creia que es podia tractar del punt de vista de la persona i de la durada de l'acció, però no n'estava segur.  
Vaig veure que "estic a Barcelona" és llarg, "Soc a Barcelona" és una ubicació.


----------



## Lurrezko

No és un tema gens fàcil, amic Merquiades. Tot sovint hi ha vacil·lació fins i tot entre nadius, sobretot en llocs on la presència del castellà és dominant, com Barcelona. En qualsevol cas, estic d'acord amb l'ampurdan.

Salut


----------



## merquiades

Lurrezko said:


> No és un tema gens fàcil, amic Merquiades. Tot sovint hi ha vacil·lació fins i tot entre nadius, sobretot en llocs on la presència del castellà és dominant, com Barcelona. En qualsevol cas, estic d'acord amb l'ampurdan.
> 
> Salut



Em complico la vida.  Haig de fer servir "ser" i basta.


----------



## ACQM

A mí només em sona bé amb "ser". L'"estar" sona a castellanisme gairebé sempre.

"Estic a Barcelona" sona malament, molt millor "Sóc a Barcelona". Pots dir "Estic fent encàrregs a Barcelona" o "Estaré per Barcelona un parell d'hores".


----------



## AlbertJB

Col·loquialment diem "estar" perquè és un castellanisme molt estès, però em sembla recordar que "estar a" també és correcte en català en situacions molt concretes, p. ex. "estaves a tal lloc a tal hora". No n'estic segur, a l'Empordà aquest "barbarisme" també ha arribat per la influència de la TV suposo. Sento no poder ajudar en el tema.


----------



## merquiades

Gràcies, AlbertJB.  Jo pensava haver llegit que existia "estar a un lloc a tal hora" i que afegia un matís.  Es tracta de la durada?  Molt temps?  Poc temps?

Ara sé perquè vacil·lo.  El castellanisme deu estar molt estès.


----------



## AlbertJB

*Mira això: *

http://ferranalexandri.blogspot.com.es/2012/08/ser-o-estar-aquest-es-el-problema.html*

d) Amb locatius: SER (mera localització) no és igual a ESTAR (permanència, estabilitat...).*

  EXEMPLES:

_Vam trobar-los sota el pont: *eren* allí, armats_
_Els mossos *estan* vuit hores al camp_
_No t'amoïnis: *estic* al teu costat _('et faig companyia')
_No t'amoïnis: *sóc* al teu costat _('ocupo simplement aquest lloc')

*d) Localització: SER; però la possibilitat de suposar elidit un participi afavoreix l'avanç d'*_estar._

 EXEMPLES:

_ Menorca *és* més al nord que Mallorca_
_ ¿On *són* les claus?_
_ Les tombes de la gent important *estan* (fetes) sota terra_


----------



## merquiades

AlbertJB said:


> *Mira això: *
> 
> http://ferranalexandri.blogspot.com.es/2012/08/ser-o-estar-aquest-es-el-problema.html*
> 
> d) Amb locatius: SER (mera localització) no és igual a ESTAR (permanència, estabilitat...).*
> 
> EXEMPLES:
> 
> _Vam trobar-los sota el pont: *eren* allí, armats_
> _Els mossos *estan* vuit hores al camp_
> _No t'amoïnis: *estic* al teu costat _('et faig companyia')
> _No t'amoïnis: *sóc* al teu costat _('ocupo simplement aquest lloc')
> 
> *d) Localització: SER; però la possibilitat de suposar elidit un participi afavoreix l'avanç d'*_estar._
> 
> EXEMPLES:
> 
> _ Menorca *és* més al nord que Mallorca_
> _ ¿On *són* les claus?_
> _ Les tombes de la gent important *estan* (fetes) sota terra_



Moltes gràcies per l'enllaç, AlbertJB!  És la millor explicació de ser/estar en català que mai he llegit!  Genial!  M'ha quedat tot clar.  I es l'ús comtemporani no històric del verbs.

Sí, aquèst és la diferència que volia recordar.  Estar (permanència, estabilitat, durada), Ser (mera localitació).  Ja comprenc perquè es pot dir "On eres aquell dia?!"
Però, puc dir:  "He estat a Barcelona tot el dia" (durada.. moltes horas, estabilitat)?

En llegir l'enllaç, sembla que l'ús castellà del verb "estar" s'està imposant, fins i tot amb els adjectius.  És una qüestió de generacions.



			
				ACQM said:
			
		

> "Estaré per Barcelona un parell d'hores"



Acabo de veure l'exemple de l'ACQM que contesta la meva pregunta.  Si hagués posat simplement "Estaré per Barcelona" sense afegir "un parell d'hores", us sonaria bé?  En aquest cas no faig referència directa al temps...


----------

